# Good news...at least for me!



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

While planning to visit Lviv's opera hall this autumn (in the northern hemisphere), I tried to find out when a ballet will take part in Jerusalem...while they don't sell tickets as it's on December's 22nd, at that date Prokofiev's ballet Cinderella will be performed;I have it on CDs and it's simply wonderful, so watching it live would be so amazing I consider it a gift from heaven, I was trying to get a vacation to eastern Europe done, and now it's a driving distance from my flat! 

Have any of you seen it live? What do you think about the music itself?


----------



## jegreenwood

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> While planning to visit Lviv's opera hall this autumn (in the northern hemisphere), I tried to find out when a ballet will take part in Jerusalem...while they don't sell tickets as it's on December's 22nd, at that date Prokofiev's ballet Cinderella will be performed;I have it on CDs and it's simply wonderful, so watching it live would be so amazing I consider it a gift from heaven, I was trying to get a vacation to eastern Europe done, and now it's a driving distance from my flat!
> 
> Have any of you seen it live? What do you think about the music itself?


I saw it down in Melbourne earlier this year. Australian Ballet Company. Choreography by Ratmansky, my favorite living choreographer. Just wonderful.

Do you know what ballet group is performing it, and whose choreography they are using?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

jegreenwood said:


> I saw it down in Melbourne earlier this year. Australian Ballet Company. Choreography by Ratmansky, my favorite living choreographer. Just wonderful.
> 
> Do you know what ballet group is performing it, and whose choreography they are using?


Not yet; is ballet strong in Australia?


----------



## jegreenwood

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Not yet; is ballet strong in Australia?


Couldn't really say. I was just visiting down under, and the timing worked out.


----------



## joen_cph

( If still considering Lviv, it is very recommendable as a travel destination, and highly affordable too. Interesting sights also beoynd the innermost ~circle of boulevards, tons of old architecture, nice eating places & cafes, small, 'digestable' museums, etc. )


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

joen_cph said:


> ( If still considering Lviv, it is very recommendable as a travel destination, and highly affordable too. Interesting sights also beoynd the innermost ~circle of boulevards, tons of old architecture, nice eating places & cafes, small, 'digestable' museums, etc. )


How popular is Classical music in eastern Europe? A lot of composers were/are Russian...


----------



## joen_cph

I think it is taken more seriously by more people. For example, I was at a cathedral concert in Lviv, where they performed a big, not so easy Requiem, by a local, contemporary composer. The church was full!


----------

